# Mtnl delhi  high ping rate



## paroh (Jul 18, 2010)

There is sudden increase in ping rate from 21ms to 224ms (Server used New Delhi)
check ur ping rate at 

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 18, 2010)

this is nothing more than expected I guess...I also used to get such huge ping time difference when used New York/New Delhi servers...
try doing the same with New York server...


----------



## paroh (Jul 20, 2010)

Some time it is back to normal 22ms and some time 220ms+


----------

